# 16' tandem utility trailer axle hanger prob



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought a 16' tandem utility trailer new in 2001. It's been a great trailer that I've used to haul my Kubota tractor along with tons of junk.

Recently, it has started doing something strange. When it hits a bump, one of the axles, (not always the same axle) will be "flipped up" by the equalizer. The shackles, which normally sit above the equalizer and connect to the leaf spring will be pressed hard against the frame. One of the shackles will be above, and one below the equalizer.

There is no way to re-set it without pulling wheels, and using a bottle jack to push the offending shackle back into position.

Anyone experience this? What is the fix?

B


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a guess but heavier springs? I've got the same problem with a 16ft trailer. Only happens when we haul the tractor so I figure it's an overload issue.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

That's interesting David. Mine only does this when empty, or with extremely light loads. I'm afraid to put a heavy load on it because it appears that one set of springs would be overloaded. 

I may tear it apart this weekend.

B


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Worn bushings can allow excessive movement, which might allow the spring shackle or equalizer to flip all the way around.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The pivoting is caused by the wear in the hangers and the associated hardware. A simple and easy low cost fix is to get some flat stock and make a complete set of new spring hangers. Instead of using the same hole to hole spacing increase the center to center hole spacing about 1/4 inch. This is a sure fix. If you are going to heavily load the trailer you may want to use some heavier bar stock for the replacement hangers.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Bentley said:


> That's interesting David. Mine only does this when empty, or with extremely light loads. I'm afraid to put a heavy load on it because it appears that one set of springs would be overloaded.
> 
> I may tear it apart this weekend.
> 
> B


...................It is also quite possible that one set of leaf springs has a different 'eye to eye' measurement that the others ! Northern tool sells leaf springs for trailers , they're not expensive ! , fordy


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

agmantoo said:


> The pivoting is caused by the wear in the hangers and the associated hardware. A simple and easy low cost fix is to get some flat stock and make a complete set of new spring hangers. Instead of using the same hole to hole spacing increase the center to center hole spacing about 1/4 inch. This is a sure fix. If you are going to heavily load the trailer you may want to use some heavier bar stock for the replacement hangers.


This is exactly what I had to do - worked great.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay, after removing both wheels on one side, I disassembled the equalizer from the shackle hangers and the leaf spring. Man, what a job. I finally had to drag out the torch, and clip the bolt heads. The only thing I found was worn out bushings.

I found all the parts online a little cheaper, but I would like to get my trailer back together, so I stopped by Tractor Supply, and bought them out. (wonder why they only keep 1 box of bushings on the shelf?). I had to hit 2 TSC stores to get enough parts.
So, rebuilding the trailer suspension is at the top of my to-do list tomorrow. 

Agmantoo, thanks for that advice. I will be looking for some 1/4" strap to build new shackles from. Is cold roll steel adequate? 

While shopping online, I found a bolt that is drilled and tapped to allow greasing the fitting. Has anyone ever used these? Here is the link.

http://www.trailerpartsusa.com/products/Greaseable_Spring_Bolt,B-201


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Bentley said:


> Okay, after removing both wheels on one side, I disassembled the equalizer from the shackle hangers and the leaf spring. Man, what a job. I finally had to drag out the torch, and clip the bolt heads. The only thing I found was worn out bushings.
> 
> I found all the parts online a little cheaper, but I would like to get my trailer back together, so I stopped by Tractor Supply, and bought them out. (wonder why they only keep 1 box of bushings on the shelf?). I had to hit 2 TSC stores to get enough parts.
> So, rebuilding the trailer suspension is at the top of my to-do list tomorrow.
> ...


...................Greasable bolts are called ......a wet bolt kit , Dexter sells complete kits which also include brass bushings instead of plastic ! , fordy:coffee


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

When I need to replace the bushings, shackles, and equalizer on my trailers, I go to a trailer manufacturer and buy a "hanger kit". It comes with bolts, nuts, bushings, equalizers and shackles. Much lower cost than buying individual parts.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I spent several hours installing new bushings, shackles, and some new bolts in the trailer suspension, installed the wheels, and hit the road. After several miles of rough Louisiana backroads, I've declared the trailer "fixed". 

I just hope it stays that way. 

Thanks for all the ideas, and suggestions.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

B


----------

